

Ask HN: Accounting, financial app for SaaS companies - bdclimber14

I've been working on a startup idea dealing with online accounting. I've been struggling to define the sweet spot MVP to launch with in a continuum between full-featured QuickBooks and no-accounting inDinero.<p>One pain I've realized is that existing products aren't designed for recurring revenue SaaS companies. The easy accounting sites generally cater to freelancers and other service-based small businesses.<p>Would an app that shows graphs of revenue for recurring customers based on plans be something of value? Would that solve anyone's pain but my own?
======
trussi
There's a huge unsolved need when it comes to accounting software. Good job
identifying it!

The customer problem, as I understand it, is that accounting requires you to
understand bizarre terminology and concepts (debits, credits, financial
statements). Anybody who hasn't taken Accounting 101 and 102 would have a hard
time using any accounting software I've ever seen. Even having taken
accounting in college, most of us don't use it enough to remember all the
details.

I would solve that problem by assuming the person using your software has no
accounting background. Take out the jargon and replace it with familiar
concepts. It's a wonderful UX challenge, but completely doable.

You have about a year to execute before I tackle this problem. Good luck!

~~~
bdclimber14
Great layout, you'll get your product much sooner than a year!

